# Alarma de seguridad



## Pamelita (Sep 25, 2006)

Hola, soy Pamela y estoy haciendo un ciclo formativo de telecomunicaciones.
Tengo que hacer como proyecto de fin de curso una alarma de seguridad incluyendo la maqueta de una casa. 
Esta maqueta tiene que llevar incorporada unos sensores que detecten cuando alguien entre a la casa y tendra que pedir los codigos correspondientes para desactivar la alarma. Cada integrante de la casa tendra sus propios codigos. Si se llega a activar la alarma tendra que hacer una llamada a la policia (pero en este caso llamara a mi telefono movil) y tambien se deberia encender una luz roja intermitente en la maqueta.
Habran dos codigos por personas, el primero sera para desactivar totalmente la alarma y el segundo servira para desactivar la luz de la alarma pero si tendra que hacer la llamada a mi movil.
Necesito ideas, soluciones o cualquier cosa que me pueda ayudar en mi proyecto lo unico que sé es que tengo que usar un puerto paralelo inalambrico para hacer que la maqueta y la computadora se comuniquen, pero no se como pregramarlo ni nada.
Les agradezco de antemano la ayuda que me puedan prestar.


----------



## ratoseco (Sep 25, 2006)

Soy de Portugal y tengo la idea general y el PCB de la alarma funciona en cualquier one de sensor


----------



## Maxtor (Nov 12, 2006)

La verdad no lo veo tan complicado, con un buen micro, que podria ser el motorola aunque, por facilidad el pic, se puede manejar. Aunque si RATOSECO, posee el diagrama, seria bueno que lo compartiera con nosotros tambien.


----------



## Hernesto (Dic 11, 2007)

Una pregunta  y como  se genera  la llamada a  tu movil ?=?
Que interfaz  o protocolos  debes  usar  para generar  esa llamada, y una vez que  se  haga la llamada que es lo que   tu  vas a escuchar  y como la  registra  tu telefono  ?  son dudas  que se me  ocurren en este momento.  lo del proyecto no  parece muy  dificil...


----------



## xabi (Dic 11, 2007)

Contestando a hernesto: dejas el nº al que quieres llamar con marcacion rapida en cualquier numero y suelda sunos cables a ese nº y con un rele al cerrarse llama solo, claro está hay que usar otro movil con otro numero.


----------

